
A guide to working with Riemann - michaelfairley
http://aphyr.github.com/riemann/howto.html
======
onetwothreefour
It'd be nice if you told people what this was.

~~~
aphyr
Hi, I'm the author of Riemann. This part of the documentation is aimed at
people who already know what Riemann is, so your confusion is completely
understandable! :)

In short, Riemann is a complex event processor, driven by Clojure
configuration, oriented towards monitoring distributed software systems.
There's an introduction to its features and concepts here:

<http://aphyr.github.com/riemann/>

You can watch me try to justify my crimes against computers here:

<http://vimeo.com/38377415>

And here's some slides!

<http://t.co/9BKdufal>

If there's any questions I can answer, happy to help. You're also welcome to
stop by #riemann on freenode. Cheers!

